# Pool maintenance



## Frazer and jill (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi everyone ,this is our first post 
Anyone know what sot of price I would be looking at for someone to maintain our pool for the year . We are buying a place in benitachell at the end of September . Thanks


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola, 

It depends entirely on region - in cities it costs more, in the campo - less. Around the Cádiz area between 60€ - 80€ per month is usual, with extra cleans due to Levante winds adding to costs when villa is rented out 

Davexf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

davexf said:


> Hola,
> 
> It depends entirely on region - in cities it costs more, in the campo - less. Around the Cádiz area between 60€ - 80€ is usual, with extra cleans due to Levante winds adding to costs when villa is rented out
> 
> Davexf


The OP mentioned wanting a price FOR THE YEAR - are you saying the cost will be 60€ - 80€ PER YEAR?

Around here it's about 40-50€ PER MONTH.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> The OP mentioned wanting a price FOR THE YEAR - are you saying the cost will be 60€ - 80€ PER YEAR?
> 
> Around here it's about 40-50€ PER MONTH.


Oops - have edited post 

Davexf


----------



## Frazer and jill (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who reputed about . I've been quoted €750 plus iva . What is iva ? Sorry if I sound ignorant lol


----------



## Frazer and jill (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who replied about the pool .ive been quoted €750 plus iva? What is iva Sorry if I sound ignorant


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Frazer and jill said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied about the pool .ive been quoted €750 plus iva? What is iva Sorry if I sound ignorant


IVA is VAT.
Heard that there are a few Brazilian pool cleaners looking for a job.


----------



## Frazer and jill (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

IVA is 21% so 907.50 or 75.62€ per month 

Davexf


----------



## Frazer and jill (Aug 18, 2016)

Do you think what I've been quoted is a lot ?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

not cheap but for a professional company then reasonable if they are reliable - have you heard from other people whose pool they clean 

Davexf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> IVA is 21% so 907.50 or 75.62€ per month
> 
> Davexf


I wonder if that price includes chemicals?

Does one really need to pay that much each and every month?

I would invest in a winter cover for the pool and save 76€ for the 6 months October to March. Would certainly pay for itself in the first year!


----------



## Frazer and jill (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks . Good idea


----------



## Frazer and jill (Aug 18, 2016)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> not cheap but for a professional company then reasonable if they are reliable - have you heard from other people whose pool they clean
> 
> Davexf


Only going with this company as they were the ones the previous owners use and said they were good ,it's just the price I need to make sure of , just shopping around .


----------



## Frazer and jill (Aug 18, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> I wonder if that price includes chemicals?
> 
> Does one really need to pay that much each and every month?
> 
> I would invest in a winter cover for the pool and save 76€ for the 6 months October to March. Would certainly pay for itself in the first year!


Yes this includes chemicals


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Frazer and jill said:


> Yes this includes chemicals


I would still only pay for the required months (April - September ish).


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Once you have seen the pool cleaner at work you might then consider doing it yourself? It is really easy and if you have any questions there are plenty of us on here who clean our own pools.


----------

